# Airtel broadband plans revised with higher FUP



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 11, 2011)

looks like they have finally heard the customers..

check out the plans here

Broadband Plans- Broadband Rates- Broadband Internet Plans in India

EDIT: airtel has a really shitty website


----------



## Sarath (Jun 11, 2011)

Does it apply to present subscribers too?

Yes they have a shitty website. Hire good people airtel.

Ok I should click on the link now. Hope this is good news

Sweet those plans are good. But I have a 25GB cap and I dont go over it but I pay 1600/month. I need more VFM.

The 30GB cap is priced much lower than mine. What crap!
Should I change my plan? 

[4mbps conn BTW]


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 11, 2011)

yeah they have changed all plans... talk to CC and get your plan changed


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

Can't open it. It opens a blank frame when I choose my region.

Even BSNL site is easier to navigate than this.


----------



## asingh (Jun 11, 2011)

Can some summarize the plans here.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 11, 2011)

What about this Tikona WI-BRO Secured Wireless Broadband advertisment i'm getting in the forum????? :O


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm too happy to express it                                                   



sammy_cool said:


> What about this Tikona WI-BRO Secured Wireless Broadband advertisment i'm getting in the forum????? :O



Don't pay any attention to it. Its just an ad. Anyway Tikona's useless.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 11, 2011)

^^ shite .. he's gone smiley crazy


----------



## mrintech (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for Updated Information 

Very Much Appreciated


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 11, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Can't open it. It opens a blank frame when I choose my region.


Can't open it either. Looks like their website has been FUPed.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 11, 2011)

Website Down


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Can't open it either. Looks like their website has been FUPed.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn I compiled the whole list and then deleted it thinking anyways everyone would hit the link. Too bad.

Even though it pertains to just Bangalore it would have given you guys an idea. This is what I remember

4mbps:
FUPs : Monthly rental
10 1299
30 1499
150 2099
??(60 or 80) 1699 or 1799 [Had to scroll for this one so didnt pay attention]

All are accuratenot so accurate but close. Didnt check 2mbps plans as I am on 4mbps. But they generally follow the same FUP for a 100 buck less.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 12, 2011)

4mbps:
FUPs : Monthly rental
10 1099
30 1399
75 1699
150 2099
2 mbps are 100 bucks cheaper than these.

EDIT:These rates are acc to Delhi region.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

I am just guessing. They have a higher FUP too. I forgot.
Me 4mbps 25GB
Friends place 2mbps 40GB (they pay 100 less than me)

I prefer speed though. So I am good.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2011)

Won't ever buy any product of these morons in my life.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 12, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> 4mbps:
> FUPs : Monthly rental
> 10 1099
> 30 1399
> ...



Delhi rates are lower than Sarath's rates (10 and 30GB category).
2mbps are 100Rs less. No diff in FUP.

Speed is 256kbps after FUP


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok my figures might not be that accurate then. I only glanced thorough them once. Editing my post to notify the same.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2011)

Meh, the ISP still sucks. Should be renamed to Unfair Usage Policy.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 12, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Meh, the ISP still sucks. Should be renamed to Unfair Usage Policy.



atleast they've improved the fup


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 12, 2011)

But still BSNL is on top. Airtel still has to develop a lot.


----------



## asingh (Jun 12, 2011)

What is the logic of FUP. Meaning why is it implemented. Just ways to milk the cash cow, or is it really a network/hardware limitation..?


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2011)

asingh said:


> What is the logic of FUP. Meaning why is it implemented. Just ways to milk the cash cow, or is it really a network/hardware limitation..?


TRAI specified a lower contention ratio (don't know the exact figure) as most ISPs were overcrowding many subscribers in a single line.

Then Airtel comes up with a moronic idea to counter it.



> "We want to gaurantee the best service to our people. So, we are meeting TRAI's new contention ratio policy that will guarantee you moar speed. The 1mbps UL plan of Rs. 1299 is now 1mbps UL Rs. 999. The great thing about this plan is we have reduced the cost by Rs.300. *
> 
> * Fair Usage Policy applies. 256kbps speed after you cross 10GB.
> 
> In the end we at Airtel would like to tell you, we sincerely believe in offering the best services to our customers and taking the country forward."


Since that day, I stopped using every Airtel product.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 12, 2011)

asingh said:


> What is the logic of FUP. Meaning why is it implemented. Just ways to milk the cash cow, or is it really a network/hardware limitation..?



Profits.

A good plan from reliance
1mbps day/2mbps night (10pm-8am)
1499p/m
NO FUP


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> Since that day, I stopped using every Airtel product.


 Actually, most private players are same. And force us to have to do things like this.

Tata Photo-on :

THey advertise it as product of the year. I dont even think it is a product 


BSNL is still best ISP. Best rates, speeds, reliability


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2011)

who cares? Airtel started it. Rest followed it. BSNL followed it by getting rid of Home 1000 (my plan) - 2mbps, 5GB daytime limit, 2-8am NUL. They tried to move me over to the new plan Home 900 *unlimited*. 4mbps till 8GB and 256kbps beyond? wtf?

and I virtually killed the person on phone who had called me for the change. Gladly, I still have Home 1000 in Gurgaon.

I can download ~3.5GB every night with 2mbps NUL.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 12, 2011)

BTW guys, did TRAI itself imposed this FUP thing??

Well, actually a airtel guy called me up for a connection with these new plans, and when I asked about FUP, he says "Everybody has FUP, FUP is itself imposed by TRAI" and ask me to look at TRAI website.

Still, as I was not sure I looked up but didn't find anything like that.

And when I asked him about BSNL 750 UL he says that's the only true UL plan, and everybody including BSNL has FUP too.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> BTW guys, did TRAI itself imposed this FUP thing??
> 
> Well, actually a airtel guy called me up for a connection with these new plans, and when I asked about FUP, he says "Everybody has FUP, FUP is itself imposed by TRAI" and ask me to look at TRAI website.
> 
> ...


No, TRAI imposed the lower contention ratio. Something like 1:32. Most ISPs were like 1:50+. To counter it, Airtel morons invented FUP. But TRAI hasn't done anything to prove this is "unfair". All of them are morons including TRAI.

Guess what, Morontel had imposed FUP on the 256kbps plan too. After ~15GB, 128kbps. Then someone mailed then, "Broadband according to TRAI is 256kbps and above." They rectified it. "No FUP on 256kbps UL plan."

TRAI should make 2mbps as "broadband".

*Note:* No FUP on MTNL. I get plain simple 1mbps UL for Rs. 999 - without any frills.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 12, 2011)

^^Thanks for the explanation


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

A low contention ratio with FUP is still better than a high contention ratio. 

What I was looking for in a BB connection was:
Good speed
Good pings/latency
No disconnections
No FUP or FUP above my usage

I got all this from my airtel connection. So I am a happy customer.



asingh said:


> What is the logic of FUP. Meaning why is it implemented. Just ways to milk the cash cow, or is it really a network/hardware limitation..?



Both.

If those old couples in your neighbourhood also get a 24/7 download rig each then it will stall your internet speeds too.


----------



## R2K (Jun 12, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> And when I asked him about BSNL 750 UL he says that's the only true UL plan, and everybody including BSNL has FUP too.



WOW....Are you saying that even airtel guy admitted it

looks like going with 750UL plan was one of the wise things i ever did in my life

As far as airtel is concerned i think for that kind of speed even the new FUP limit is shockingly unfair


----------



## scarifyer (Jun 12, 2011)

R2K said:


> WOW....Are you saying that even airtel guy admitted it
> 
> looks like going with 750UL plan was one of the wise things i ever did in my life
> 
> But i think for that kind of speed even the new FUP limit is shockingly low



Best thing you did..

Airtel -x


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 13, 2011)

I reside from bhopal, and i have here 1299, 2mbps plan of airtel. My plan FUP is 20GB, although i end up using 95 GB   The main problem i encounter is ping is > 100ms, only sometimes its under 100 (CS servers). I dont know why pinging google gives me ping of 55~75 ms, while CS severs mostly > 100ms. Plus speedtest.net gives ping around 220ms if server is Mumbai, but 100 or even below if selected colombo.  I contactd airtel numerous times, but they say their all plans will give me same ping, i.e. around 100ms, dosnt matter what plan of whichevr speed i use.  
I heard that ping mainly lies on server distance, but when i leaved in kota, i got pings around 60-65ms, with even 512kbps, but bhopal is much close to mumbai where most servers lie, but then also ping sucks. I really dont know how to reduce my ping. :/ . Although pingtest.net gives my connection 50/50 (B/C)


----------



## ico (Jul 13, 2011)

^^ Stupid Airtel routing. There is nothing you can do. Just mail them about your ping problem and hope they fix their routing. Else change your ISP and switch to BSNL if it gives you good pings.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 13, 2011)

ico said:


> ^^ Stupid Airtel routing. There is nothing you can do. Just mail them about your ping problem and hope they fix their routing. Else change your ISP and switch to BSNL if it gives you good pings.


BSNL is worse. Even if you do get a decent ping, it fluctuates most of the time.


----------



## Saurav2007 (Jul 13, 2011)

MTNL has no FUP and is the best connection in Delhi.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 13, 2011)

All AirTel Plans are SHITE


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 14, 2011)

ico said:


> ^^ Stupid Airtel routing. There is nothing you can do. Just mail them about your ping problem and hope they fix their routing. Else change your ISP and switch to BSNL if it gives you good pings.



I had numerous arguments with airtel  (technical) customer care. One said that there is no "routing" thing !! I was like wtF !! I'd help customers better than that A** CCare. Some agree to it, but they they can't help it especially with pings  
 .
Also, i used to get DL speeds around 290 KB/s, but it has reduced to 250-260, from 2nd month, i don't know why. 



sygeek said:


> BSNL is worse. Even if you do get a decent ping, it fluctuates most of the time.


Yeah, i have also heard that BSNL is famous for "fluctuating" pings. Although airtel is also sucking, but at a "constant rate"  ; BSNL is like sometimes butter, sometimes it doesn't sucks, but "SWALLOWS" !!


----------

